# Mt. Hood Mogul Camp August



## powhunter (Jun 13, 2009)

Heading out to Oregon in August for a 1 week mogul camp.  Totally psyched for this!!  Mon- fri on the snow from 8-3  with some WC mogul skiing instructors. Now im on a mission to get in  the best shape I possibly can!!



Yea they seed em, love em, and fix em every day!!








steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2009)

That's awesome Steve-o!  I'm wicked jealous of that trip.

Can't wait for the TR when you get back! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2009)

awesome!!!!


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 13, 2009)

Saweet!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2009)

kangfirmed

steveo is the man


----------



## mondeo (Jun 14, 2009)

Bahstad.

Way not to ruin bump camp plans by breaking your wrist.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Bahstad.
> 
> Way not to ruin bump camp plans by breaking your wrist.




Shit man no Whistler????  That sucks!!

Steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jun 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Heading out to Oregon in August for a 1 week mogul camp.  Totally psyched for this!!  Mon- fri on the snow from 8-3  with some WC mogul skiing instructors. Now im on a mission to get in  the best shape I possibly can!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so jealous this calls for a


----------



## MogulQueen (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn, that looks sweet.  Wish I could go.  I have wanted to go to a summer bump camp for some time.  How does this one compare to the Momentum camp at Whistler?  Is it less expensive?  Does it offer other stuff like mountain biking, water ramps, and bungee jumping?


----------



## powhunter (Jun 15, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Damn, that looks sweet.  Wish I could go.  I have wanted to go to a summer bump camp for some time.  How does this one compare to the Momentum camp at Whistler?  Is it less expensive?  Does it offer other stuff like mountain biking, water ramps, and bungee jumping?



Not sure what Momentum charges but this should set me back about 2600 airfare..rental car , and beer and food..I opted to take the coaching only part of the camp which is a little less than the full camp. I also didnt want to stay dormitory style so I got my own room at the Mt. Hood Inn. So I get lift tickets,,,coaching ...trampoline training.. and daily video analysis The full camp includes daily activities MTB, ziplining, and I think you can go surfing for some extra$$$.. I think im gonna be so beat after being on the snow all day that I just want to chill at the end of the day

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Jeff from the mogulskiing.net board was just up there killin it!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Jeff from the mogulskiing.net board was just up there killin it!!



i'D HIT dat


----------



## powhunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Let the countdown begin.......26 days!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 4, 2009)

You


----------



## 2knees (Aug 4, 2009)

suck


----------



## 2knees (Aug 4, 2009)

hairy


----------



## 2knees (Aug 4, 2009)

sweaty


----------



## 2knees (Aug 4, 2009)

balls!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## powhunter (Aug 15, 2009)

14 days and a wakeup


----------



## powhunter (Aug 24, 2009)

5 days now!!!!

Check out the live webcam......Doesnt look like much but its august!!!!


http://www.timberlinelodge.com/conditions/


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude you suck!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 29, 2009)

good luck bro, and like i said, take good notes cause i'm gonna be picking your brain when you get back.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2009)

bump for stoke!!!!


----------

